# I'd love to see the Pyramids. ever been??



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm in a wheel chair. With what little money I have before I have to go into the "home", I'd love to see the Pyramids, Egypt. I've been getting two different versions of a visit. One-it's great. The other-it's dangerous. Has anyone been recently?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2019)

We went in 2000 on an Insights tour. It was after the troubles with the Muslim Brotherhood and before the more recent instability.
We were very well looked after and only felt unsafe when trying to cross the road.

There is a lot more to see beside the pyramids but in a wheel chair it would be difficult to access most of it.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2019)

I've always wanted to go to Egypt, but I'm not sure I ever will with the world being what it is now....


----------



## 911 (Feb 11, 2019)

I would really like to tour the Holy Lands. But, my wife won’t go due to the political climate in that area, along with all of the bad news about terrorists and such that we hear about.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2019)

I, also, would be extremely reluctant to go now, because of the political climate.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2019)

No but it would be incredible to see


----------



## Manatee (Feb 20, 2019)

Many years ago a friend of ours took a trip to Egypt.  He got a bad case of the "runs".  

We went to see the Mayan pyramids in Mexico, no problem.  They make excellent beer down there.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 9, 2019)

I always wanted to visit Egypt too but its not going to happen.

Now my bucket list trips only has Gloucester on it. I'd like to visit the Crows Nest where the fishermen hung out. I really liked the book,read it a few times.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 9, 2019)

Just look at our state department website:

Exercise increased caution in Egypt due to terrorism. Some areas have increased risk. Read the entire Travel Advisory.
 Do not travel to:


The Sinai Peninsula (with the exception of travel to Sharm El-Sheikh by air) due to *terrorism.*
The Western Desert due to *terrorism*.
Egyptian border areas due to *military zones. *
 Terrorist groups continue plotting attacks in Egypt. Terrorists may  attack with little or no warning, targeting tourist locations,  transportation hubs, markets/shopping malls, and local government  facilities. Terrorists have conducted attacks in urban areas, including  in Cairo, despite the heavy security presence. Terrorists have targeted  religious sites, to include mosques, churches, monasteries, and buses  traveling to these locations.
 Due to risks to civil aviation operating within or in the vicinity of  Egypt, the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) has issued a Notice to  Airmen (NOTAM) and/or a Special Federal Aviation Regulation (SFAR). For  more information U.S. citizens should consult the Federal Aviation Administration’s Prohibitions, Restrictions and Notices.


----------

